# tubless/tubeless



## Bartalmission

[...] 

En traduisant un texte de français en tchèque j´y ai rencontré le mot «tubless> 
que je prends pour un mot adapté, vraisemblablement d´origine anglaise signifiant 
apparemment une enveloppe du pneu sans chambre à air. C´est ce que j´ai trouvé
en tant que la définition pour « tubeless ». Vu que le texte respectif a été rédigé en Tunisie, j´estime qu´il s´agit d´un mot peut-être français mais d´origine anglaise. Peut-on conclure que : une expression purement française en un mot pour dire «pneu sans chambre» n´existe pas *?* 

Est-ce que la langue française préfère les termes étrangers aux dénominations complexes comportant plusieurs mots *?* 

Est-ce que je ne me suis pas trompé ? Pourriez-vous me donner les éléments de réponse ?


----------



## Topsie

Le terme "*tubeless*" (et non pas _tubless_) est utilisé couramment en français - à ma connaissance il n'y a pas de mot franco-français si ce n'est, comme tu l'a suggéré "sans chambre à air"


----------



## Oh là là

Voila ce que m’a donne le dictionnaire russe-français comme  traduction de l’expression/mot analogue russe : pneu sans chambre à air, pneumatique "tubeless", donc, apparemment, les 2 existent, bien que  "Tubeless" soit  un anglicisme 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pneu_tubeless


----------



## Bartalmission

Merci de m´avoir orienté. 
Après avoir consulté beaucoup de dictionnaires et beaucoup de sites de web français, canadiens, suisses et autres (africains) je commence à croire qu´un terme franco-français («pneu sans chambre à air») n´existe pas car il n´est nulle part utilisé.


----------



## boterham

Oui, on dit "tubeless" en français aussi avec si besoin entre paranthèses (sans chambre à air).


----------



## Oh là là

Bartalmission said:


> Merci de m´avoir orienté.
> Après avoir consulté beaucoup de dictionnaires et beaucoup de sites de web français, canadiens, suisses et autres (africains) je commence à croire qu´un terme franco-français («pneu sans chambre à air») n´existe pas car il n´est nulle part utilisé.


 
 Pourtant sur Google il existe bien...
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=%22pneu+sans+chambre+%C3%A0+air%22&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Wordsmyth

Bartalmission said:


> [...]
> Est-ce que la langue française préfère les termes étrangers aux dénominations complexes comportant plusieurs mots *?*
> [...]


 
Je dirais que toutes les langues 'absorbent' des mots étrangers qui sont plus concis/faciles/efficaces, particulièrement si ç'est sans perte de nuance. 

[...] 
W


----------



## Bartalmission

D´accord, même chez nous ça existe, on appelle ça les mots adoptés. 
Mais on préfère nos propres mots qui sont primordiaux et on utilise un «mot adopté» 
à condition que ce dernier soit internationalement connu, pour la plupart provient du latin, 
ou provient du mot français, anglais ou espagnol.


----------



## roymail

Chez nous, on dit le plus souvent _tubeless, _mais aussi _pneu sans chambre _(sans préciser _à air)._
_Pneu sans chambre à air _est plutôt utilisé pour expliquer ce qu'est un tubeless à quelqu'un qui l'ignore.


----------



## Bartalmission

D´accord, mais d´après ce que j´ai compris, c´est le mot *tubeless* qui prévale. Certains internautes me l´ont fait comprendre. Mais je pense qu´on ne peut pas généraliser en ce qui concerne la tendance de remplacer les appellations françaises comportant plusieurs mots par les mots anglais qui expriment le même sens en un seul mot. À mon avis il faut juger la problématique respective cas par cas et prendre en considération plusieurs aspects, comme par exemple si l´expression respective en anglais est internationalement connue. [...]


----------



## Gutenberg

Au Canada :
tubeless tire = pneumatique sans chambre à air, pneu sans chambre à air


----------



## alisonp

I've certainly seen Michelin using "tubeless" (in inverted commas, I think) in French, too (they also use "sans chambre (à air)", I seem to remember)

Excusez-moi, j'ai tout simplement répondu en anglais sans penser.  J'ai lu le mot _tubeless_, peut-être entre guillemets, dans plusieurs textes de Michelin, mais là-bas on se sert aussi de _sans chambre (à air)_, si je m'en souviens bien.


----------



## LARSAY

C'est peut-etre une salle de bain sans baignoire


----------



## Nicomon

LARSAY said:


> C'est peut-etre une salle de bain sans baignoire


 .  Pour tubless, bien sûr.

Si on revient à tubeless, je ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu en français.  Je dirais en effet « sans chambre (à air) ».  Le GDT suggère aussi (mais c'est long) : « pneu à chambre incorporée ».

Par contre pour traduire « tubeless rim », on suggère « jante tubeless ».


----------



## Cath.S.

_Tubeless_ a le désavantage de sonner comme _tu blesses_.
Ceci dit, en France il s'emploie plus que_ sans chambre_ d'après ce que j'entends autour de moi.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Nicomon said:


> Le GDT suggère aussi (mais c'est long) : « pneu à chambre incorporée ».


 
Non seulement long, mais aussi inexact : la chambre ne peut pas être incorporée, car il n'y a pas de chambre!

W


----------



## Nicomon

Wordsmyth said:


> Non seulement long, mais aussi inexact : la chambre ne peut pas être incorporée, car il n'y a pas de chambre!
> 
> W


  Je ne connais rien aux pneus.  Je ne comprend pas non plus pourquoi le GDT suggère  « pneu sans chambre » comme synonyme, ce qui me semble en effet contradictoire. 

La définition du GDT de tubeless tire / pneu à chambre incorporée est :
- Pneu dans lequel la chambre à air est constituée par l'enveloppe qui reçoit un revêtement intérieur de gomme étanche et par la jante qui porte la valve. 

Il n'en demeure pas moins que si un "tube" est une « chambre à air », il me semble assez logique de traduire "tubeless" par  « sans chambre (à air) ».  Je ne crois pas que "tubeless" enrichisse le vocabulaire français. Mais bon, il y a pire.


----------



## Bartalmission

Citation:
Il n'en demeure pas moins que si un "tube" est une « chambre à air », il me semble assez logique de traduire "tubeless" par « sans chambre (à air) ». Je ne crois pas que "tubeless" enrichisse le vocabulaire français. *Mais bon, il y a pire. *


[...]


----------



## alisonp

Nicomon said:


> Je ne connais rien aux pneus. Je ne comprend pas non plus pourquoi le GDT suggère « pneu sans chambre » comme synonyme, ce qui me semble en effet contradictoire.


 
Parce que "chambre" = "chambre à air" [_inner tube_ en anglais], donc le tube en caoutchouc qu'on retrouve dans un pneu (de vélo, au moins).  Un pneu sans chambre=enceinte serait solide, ce qu'on appelle souvent un _bandage_, et donc pas pneumatique du tout.

(Voir p.ex. http://www.michelin.fr/michelinfr/fr/automobiles-utilitaires/pneu/20070301111326.html, no. 1)


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Alison.  


[...]


----------



## Wordsmyth

alisonp said:


> Parce que "chambre" = "chambre à air" [_inner tube_ en anglais], donc le tube en caoutchouc qu'on retrouve dans un pneu (de vélo, au moins). Un pneu sans chambre=enceinte serait solide, ce qu'on appelle souvent un _bandage_, et donc pas pneumatique du tout.


 
Bon argument, Alison, (mais ...)

En effet, en anglais "inner tube" doit forcément être un tube. Un pneu "tubeless" ne pourrait donc pas être "a tyre with incorporated inner tube", car il n'y a pas de tube. J'ai fait l'erreur d'appliquer cette logique à "chambre", qui peut signifier simplement un espace.

Alors, *la chambre* associée à un pneu "tubeless" peut être décrite comme dans le GDT: 

"la chambre à air est constituée *par l'enveloppe* qui reçoit un revêtement intérieur de gomme étanche *et par la jante* qui porte la valve".

Je maintiens pourtant que *le pneu*, seul, n'incorpore pas une telle chambre, car le pneu ne comprend pas la jante (élément essentiel pour constituer la chambre). 

"Pneu à chambre incorporée" reste donc, pour moi, un non-sens.

W


----------



## Bartalmission

[...] 
*Merci d´ avoir attiré mon attention aux règles du présent forum que je veux respecter de toute façon. *


Je m´excuse d´être parfois un peu philosophique. En utilisant la méthode dialectique j´ai l´habitude de me poser des questions relatives au sujet et puis de les poser aux autres. Ne trouvant pas la réponse convenable je me tourne aux autres (amis ou internautes anonymes) en leur posant de diverses questions et je cherche toujours quelqu´un qui sache me répondre d´une manière exhaustive. Ces questions sont *par analogie* toujours cohérentes et relatives au sujet abordé et s’imbriquent, même si elles semblent être abstraites et « hors topic » - elles ont toujours un rapport plus o moins étroit avec le fond de la discussion. Croyez-moi qu´il y a toujours une connexion d’idées et que suis motivé pour les comparaisons indispensables. On ne peut pas toujours séparer les pensées généralisables et s´abstenir de l´abstraction qui nécessite beaucoup de comparaison. Parfois je me souviens de notre professeur qui nous disait souvent : « Il faut que vous abstrayiez.» Il avait raison. À maintes reprises je me suis persuadé qu´en abstraitant on trouverait la solution. Et du même coup je reconnais qu´il ne faut jamais s’écarter d´une manière incohérente. 

*D’aucune façon je n´avais pas envie d´établir les listes. *


----------



## alisonp

Wordsmyth said:


> En effet, en anglais "inner tube" doit forcément être un tube. Un pneu "tubeless" ne pourrait donc pas être "a tyre with incorporated inner tube", car il n'y a pas de tube. J'ai fait l'erreur d'appliquer cette logique à "chambre", qui peut signifier simplement un espace.


 
Votre erreur, me semble-t'il, paraît être plutôt de concevoir cette chambre=enceinte, tandis que, que les mots "à air" soient bien présents ou non, il s'agit d'une chambre *à air*, c-à-d un espace entouré complètement d'une couche (caoutchouteuse) étanche à l'air.



> "Pneu à chambre incorporée" reste donc, pour moi, un non-sens.


 
Pour moi aussi.  Je ne sais plus si cela existe encore, un pneu de voiture qui inclue une chambre à air?


----------



## Nicomon

alisonp said:


> "Pneu à chambre incorporée" reste donc, pour moi, un non-sens. Pour moi aussi.  Je ne sais plus si cela existe encore, un pneu de voiture qui inclue une chambre à air?



Désolée de la confusion; j'ai perdu une occasion de me taire.  Je n'ai fait que citer une suggestion du GDT, qui est habituellement une bonne source.  

À part pneu sans chambre (à air) j'ai lu - littéralement - pneu sans tube.  
Et pourquoi pas? À choisir entre calque et mot anglais... 

Je passe à un autre fil. 
Nico


----------



## roymail

alisonp said:


> Parce que "chambre" = "chambre à air" [_inner tube_ en anglais], donc le tube en caoutchouc qu'on retrouve dans un pneu (de vélo, au moins). Un pneu sans chambre=enceinte serait solide, ce qu'on appelle souvent un _bandage_, et donc pas pneumatique du tout.
> 
> (Voir p.ex. http://www.michelin.fr/michelinfr/fr/automobiles-utilitaires/pneu/20070301111326.html, no. 1)


Je trouve que vous cherchez la petite bête !
Dans le pneu _tubeless, _la chambre est la couche de caoutchouc la plus intérieure du pneu, au lieu d'être un tube distinct de celui-ci. L'appellation "*à chambre incorporée*" ne me paraît donc pas stupide. La différence est que la chambre est collée au pneu et qu'elle est inexistante côté jante.
Dans les deux cas, on la remplit d'air; c'est donc bien pneumatique. Le lien que vous citez montre tout cela très clairement.
Les bandages pleins ne sont plus utilisés dans l'automobile depuis que monsieur Dunlop, je crois, a inventé le pneu.

Ceci dit, avant de lire ce fil, je n'avais jamais entendu l'appellation "pneu à chambre incorporée".


----------



## alisonp

roymail said:


> La différence est que la chambre est collée au pneu et qu'elle est inexistante côté jante.


 
Précisément.  Ce que nous entendons par "pneu" est souvent, en effet, un enveloppe de pneumatique monté sur une jante.  Le pneu lui-même étant en forme de C, et une chambre (ou enceinte) devant être complètement entourée de qch (sinon, il ne serait pas étanche à l'air), on ne peut vraiment pas dire que le pneu non monté lui-même peut incorporer une chambre - sans la contribution jante il s'agit simplement d'un creux.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Tout à fait d'accord, Alison. 

Now I'm feeling a little _tired_ (or maybe "_tyred_").
Je vais donc me reposer dans ma _chambre_ — porte fermée, bien sûr, pour assurer l'étanchéité.  

W


----------



## Bartalmission

*J´ai consulté beaucoup de sites de web français et francophones pour se retrouver dans la problématique (emploi du mot). *
*Et comment s´expliquer la discussion que j´ai trouvée sur un web :*
*Voir la version intégrale : Pneu tubeless avec ou sans chambre à air ? sur bay 70 *

*[...]*

*Context*


----------



## alisonp

Il faut constater d'abord que j'avais déjà jeté l'œil sur plusieurs forums pour essayer de trouver une solution à la question d'origine, et que j'ai remarqué que beaucoup des gens se servaient de terminologie incorrecte.  Mais, étant donné que l’enveloppe de pneumatique est creux et enferme avec la jante une enceinte assez grande, il y aurait clairement assez d’espace pour contenir une chambre à air en forme de tuyau torique, c’est simplement que cela ne se fait plus.


----------

